# Documentaries



## BartokBela (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm searching some documentaries to enhance my knowledge of classical music. Every suggestion is welcome! The only ones I've seen so far, are the "Greatest composers" BBC series and one about Bartok. The docu may be about a specific composer, an era or an instrument, it doesn't matter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If you are interested in podcasts to listen to while doing housework or walking, rather than a video to watch, I found the Andras Schiff lectures on the Beethoven piano sonatas to be among the most inspiring experiences I've ever had. I cannot recommend them enough. On the other hand, many people think my tastes are an incredible bore.

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html

I listened to them in the order the lectures were given, though they are weirdly scrambled on the site. Schiff has a soothing voice and amazing insights even for an armchair music explorer like me. He is probably responsible, along with Beethoven, for letting me gain an appreciation for solo piano and chamber works in general, where before I had only enjoyed orchestral works.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Re Weston: The Schiff lectures are amazing. I don't care how much you know about the Beethoven sonatas, there's something new to learn about every one. Cheers for Andras!

We often go driving and listen to a Schiff lecture, and then the sonata itself.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Classical destinations* which was made for television (produced in Australia & featuring the Australian Chamber Orchestra) was one I really like. Whether you're a beginner in classical or a seasoned enthusiast, I think this series will appeal to most people. Hosted and co written by Simon Callow who is not just reading a telepromter but is actually insterested (well, fascinated) with classical and the great composers. Not surprising, since he played Wolfie in the original stage production of _Amadeus_, and had a bit part playing da Ponte in the film. Anyhow, its part documentary but equally part travelogue, taking you to the places the composers where born, lived and worked. Covering history and the wider cultural context along the way. Each episode deals with one city or country and a composer (or composers) associated with it. Two series where made and these are available in double dvd sets. A book was also done based on the series and also cd's covering the music played/talked about in the series.

I really like it but the proof is in the pudding. I lent my copies to a few classical listeners I know and they all ended up buying it for themselves! But I beleive some episodes are on youtube if you want to have a sneak peak preview.

Here is the covers of series one and two:

















A third series has also been made - which apparently covers Melbourne, Australia, birthplace of Percy Grainger - but I've not seen this one. Its hosted by the singer Aled Jones. Here's the cover of that:


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Weston said:


> If you are interested in podcasts to listen to while doing housework or walking, rather than a video to watch, I found the Andras Schiff lectures on the Beethoven piano sonatas to be among the most inspiring experiences I've ever had. I cannot recommend them enough. On the other hand, many people think my tastes are an incredible bore.
> 
> http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html
> 
> I listened to them in the order the lectures were given, though they are weirdly scrambled on the site. Schiff has a soothing voice and amazing insights even for an armchair music explorer like me. He is probably responsible, along with Beethoven, for letting me gain an appreciation for solo piano and chamber works in general, where before I had only enjoyed orchestral works.


Not a bore. Those lectures are riveting!


----------



## BartokBela (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Sid & Weston. The lectures aren't a bore at all, they're very interesting and a joy to listen to. I've watched the classical destinations trailer on youtube and it looks very promising. The dvds cost 25 euro on amazon, which is a reasonable price too.


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

This is more about Rostropovich himself (which is worth watching just for that) but will also teach you a bit about composers such as Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Britten etc.





Also anything with Leonard Bernstein

And by all means, DO NOT watch Howard Goodall's latest series "The Story of Music" it is horrendous and irritating


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

Close Up: Shostakovich - The War Symphonies






Enjoy!


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

What The Universe Tells Me - Mahler's 3rd Symphony


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

If by some chance you understand french, there's this great doc. of Gustav Mahler

Gustav Mahler: Autopsie d'un Genie


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

Arvo Part - 24 Preludes for a Fugue






If i remember anymore i'll keep posting them over here.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Glenn Gould, The Alchemist. A film by Bruno Monsaingeon. It's available on DVD. I came across it as a classical music novice, and even though it's, in a sense, all about Gould I also learned, through Gould, an incredible amount about music in general.


----------

